# I need to transmit a HD signal 15 metres



## AceAdey (Aug 14, 2011)

Guys,

After shellin' out 30 quid on a Cablesson 15m HDMI wire and finding it can't hack it when reviewees said they experienced no issues with games and HD content i'm  meh.

So do we have to spend 200? Or get a crappy boost?

Thanks

Adey


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2011)

return it and try another cable. i've got a 15M here as well that only works at 1366x768, wont do 1080p.


----------



## AceAdey (Aug 14, 2011)

_Ivuna Advanced High Speed 15m / 15 Metre HDMI Cable with Ethernet PRO GOLD BLACK (1.4a Version, 15.2Gbps) HDMI TO HDMI CABLE WITH ETHERNET COMPATIBLE WITH 1.3,1.3b,1.3c,1080P,2160p BOX,FULL HD LCD,PLASMA & LED TV's AND ALSO SUPPORTS 3D TVS 
by Cablesson 

5.0 out of 5 stars  See all reviews (7 customer reviews) _


----------



## AceAdey (Aug 14, 2011)

Mussels said:


> return it and try another cable. i've got a 15M here as well that only works at 1366x768, wont do 1080p.



if i return and try out 24awg. What cable have you got?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2011)

AceAdey said:


> if i return and try out 24awg. What cable have you got?



cheap crap from the local computer market 

thankfully my TV's native res matches what the cable can do, so it worked out. gives me heaps of green artifacts if i use it on my 24" at 1080p tho.


----------



## AceAdey (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah what i'm after is 15m HDMI to HDMI to LG 47LE8900.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 14, 2011)

You are going to be hard pressed to get HDMI to run that far at 1080p.

For long runs over 25ft I use a device like this: BYTECC HM-E60 HDMI Extender (By Cat5e/6 cable)


----------



## AceAdey (Aug 14, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You are going to be hard pressed to get HDMI to run that far at 1080p.
> 
> For long runs over 25ft I use a device like this: BYTECC HM-E60 HDMI Extender (By Cat5e/6 cable)



Looking good. Either i take a chance and buy extender or try a higher rating (24awg) i think it was. My thought is extender will di itbut it's not my first choice. It may also be the only viable solution over that distance.


----------



## Jetster (Aug 14, 2011)

25ft HDMI cable here 1080p not a problem. I think I paid $30 off Newegg for it.


Found it:  Nippon Labs Premium High Performance HDMI Cable 25...


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 14, 2011)

15 m is a bit more then 25 ft


----------



## kciaccio (Aug 15, 2011)

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10240&cs_id=1024005&p_id=2742&seq=1&format=2

Been using this cable for almost three years now in my Home Theater. No probs at 1080P. Personally verified and used 10 hours a day, two projectors and three projector lamps for at least 10,000 hours of use.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 15, 2011)

15m is roughly 50ft, so keep that in mind.  25ft and 35ft cables aren't usually an issue, but 50ft will be.


----------



## qubit (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm not really surprised that the HDMI cable can't transmit the signal that far. However, I am surprised that they can get away with claiming it can, which makes it fraud. :shadedshu

I read an article a while back on why HDMI cables can't be too long. It seems odd when a bog standard network cable can be upto 100m and still work just fine doesn't it?

The article was quite long and detailed and I don't have the link for it, but the basic story is that line length wasn't considered when the HDMI spec was being designed, so signal degradation is quite severe over long lengths.

It's true that cheapie HDMI cables are fine for short distances up to 3m or so, but not true for long distances.


----------



## kciaccio (Aug 15, 2011)

Over 35, you might need a repeater.  

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10419&cs_id=1041914&p_id=2849&seq=1&format=2


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 15, 2011)

newtekie1 said:


> You are going to be hard pressed to get HDMI to run that far at 1080p.
> 
> For long runs over 25ft I use a device like this: BYTECC HM-E60 HDMI Extender (By Cat5e/6 cable)


That's pretty creative breaking an HDMI signal into two 4-pair CAT cables.

CAT6 especially has tougher requirements for each individual pair compared to HDMI.  I'd trust a 100' run of CAT6 over HDMI any day.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's pretty creative breaking an HDMI signal into two 4-pair CAT cables.
> 
> CAT6 especially has tougher requirements for each individual pair compared to HDMI.  I'd trust a 100' run of CAT6 over HDMI any day.



It's also a boon to those that are already CAT6 hardwired. I'd be able to keep my server upstairs, and still use it as an HTPC downstairs.

Monoprice also has 22awg HDMI cables: http://www.monoprice.com/products/subdepartment.asp?c_id=102&cp_id=10240#1024001 Don't know where they ship to tho.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 15, 2011)

FordGT90Concept said:


> That's pretty creative breaking an HDMI signal into two 4-pair CAT cables.
> 
> CAT6 especially has tougher requirements for each individual pair compared to HDMI.  I'd trust a 100' run of CAT6 over HDMI any day.



Yep,  I believe those adapters support up to the HDMI 1.2 standard.  Which should be fine for 1080p with 5.1 audio.


----------



## AceAdey (Aug 15, 2011)

Cool thanks guys. I will be creative with this.


----------



## Steevo (Aug 21, 2011)

wifi streaming.


----------

